# spring load switch



## Budd1 (Apr 9, 2009)

what would be the best switch to buy for a spring return-- I want to go thru and then have the switch return to the original setting when i go back thru the other way. I hope this is clear enough ? Iam using battery power so cannot throw a switch.

Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

A rubber band or spring on a manual switch... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Any switch will work, but you're probably going to have to build the spring throw yourself. The most "common" spring throw I've seen used is to use a regular manual switch throw (Sunset Valley, Tenmille, etc.) but instead of hooking the throw directly to the throw bar (the thing to which the point rails are attached), move the throw a few inches up or down the track, then use a length of piano wire (1/32" diameter or so) to connect the two. Pivot the piano wire somewhere in the middle, but closer to the switch throw than the throw bar. That will give you a degree of positive pressure against the stock rails to hold the points in place, but still allow them to move when the train comes through the "wrong" way. By throwing the throw, you can set the points whichever way you want, and they'll stay in that position while springing for the opposite direction. This is definitely one of those "picture is worth 1000 words" things, so I'll have to sketch something up if I can't find a photo someplace. My dad's been using these throws on his railroad for years, and they've proven very reliable. 

Later, 

K


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

would the piano wire rust? I think Greg's idea of rubber band was humor but if you use springs, you could do it with stainless. 

Dave


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I recall some folks using a safety pin.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Even tho the manual Aristo switches are spring loaded and a bit snug you can run through them as long as you have cars using metal wheels. Later RJD


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By jimtyp on 13 Jan 2011 09:44 AM 
I recall some folks using a safety pin. 

There is a simple type that lies on the ties between the rails, depending on where one end is, it can either be a flop over spring or an open and close spring. You can use a safety pin or a length of spring wire, steel or phonsfer bronze (won't rust) .

Start with a 2 1/2" length of wire and bend it nearly 90degrees at the center and then bend down 2 legs 1/4 - 3/8" at each end so that the angle will lie flat when the bent ends are inserted into holes drilled in a couple of ties. One hole goes in the center of a tie outside of the points, insert one end there, swing the spring until you see where to drill the other hole in the tiebar connecting the points. Drill that hole but don't put the spring in yet. OPEN THE ANGLE IN THE MIDDLE OF THE SPRING, not much, just enough to force you to compress slightly to insert in both holes. 

Keeping the stock track hole in the middle will allow you to chose wherther you want a flop over spring or open/close by where you put the other hole in the tiebar. Center for flop over or nearer the stock rail where you want it to roost. If choosing the center, hold the points at center when marking.
As you see the angle isn't important.

The mechanics are as the spring moves it should describe an arch, but the tiebar doesn't deflect from a straight line, so the spring compresses and has the 'spring' to move the points after the wheels aren't in control.

How much you open the center angle and the diameter of your wire will determine the force exerted. Don't ballast near moving points. Below I used brass for visibilty, my spring steel is tie black.










If using a safety pin the coil is the center angle bend, just pull it open far enough to compress to insert.

John


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

There was an article in _Garden Railways_ where the author simply put a piece of fishing line on the throwbar with a weight that hung off to the side. The weight would continually pull the points to one side, but there was plenty of give to let wheels go through the other way.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

What John illustrates is what's called a "rubber" switch. When a train runs through the switch opposite the points, the points flop over to allow the wheels to pass. The difference between that and a "spring" switch is that the points on a rubber switch do not return to their original setting as they do on a spring switch. If you have a reverse loop with a spring switch, the train will always run around the loop the same direction, because the switch returns to the original position. If you've got a rubber switch at the close of the loop, the train will travel clockwise around the loop, then on the next trip travel counter-clockwise, then clockwise, etc. 

I use the "V" throws on all of my switches because I like seeing trains run different ways through my two reverse loops. It adds a bit of variety when just watching trains run around. (When I'm operating "prototypically," I'm throwing the switches manually.) Where these switches don't work well are for passing sidings where you've got an established "pattern" for trains, such as the northbound train always takes the siding while the southbound train takes the main. Situations like that, you definitely want particular points to revert back to a given position. 

To the rust question, yes the piano wire will, over time, develop a coating of rust. Rarely have we ever had one rust to the point of failure. It does happen, but over 30 years of use, the failure rate is inconsequential. (Probably a half dozen at the most?) 

Later, 

K


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used the manual LGB switch throws for this. They spring to permit the train to pass, but always return to the original setting. The manual Aristo throws do the same thing, but they didn't last very long outside.

I have had trouble with the pilot trucks on some steam engines derailing when going through the spring switch. I've never had a problem with LGB engines, but engines made by other manufacturers do derail. This can also happen with very light cars, even if they have metal wheels. We had to add weight to the Bachmann Thomas cars so that they would clear the switch in our Thomas setup at the Colvin Run Mill show in December. 











Chuck


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By chuck n on 13 Jan 2011 12:52 PM 
I have used the manual LGB switch throws for this. They spring to permit the train to pass, but always return to the original setting. The manual Aristo throws do the same thing, but they didn't last very long outside.

I have had trouble with the pilot trucks on some steam engines derailing when going through the spring switch. I've never had a problem with LGB engines, but engines made by other manufacturers do derail. This can also happen with very light cars, even if they have metal wheels. We had to add weight to the Bachmann Thomas cars so that they would clear the switch in our Thomas setup at the Colvin Run Mill show in December. 


Chuck 



That mirrors my own experience. i believe some folks have put LGB manual switch controls on their Aristo switches.

The LGB locos tend to have springs pushing the pilot wheels down and locos (such as Bachmann Ten Wheelers) lack the pressure to push through a spring loaded switch but I believe others have solved this by adding weights to their Bachmann pilot trucks.

Some LGB locos (like Moguls) work better than other LGB locos (like Forneys).

Jerry


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm using the standard AristoCraft manual switch in just this way in two passing sidings. The East bound train always takes the siding, leaving the west bound to take the main line. The first one to arrive, has to wait until the mainline is clear. 

I just started doing it this year and it worked surprisingly well. The only issue that I had was I had to add a little extra weight to several of my lightest cars to keep them from derailing. After that issue was worked out, I had very few issues the remainder of the year. Save's a lot of walking back and forth to throw the switch. 


Mark
http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/


----------

